# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  تبدیل فایل word به JPG

## hamidreza777

دوستان نیاز به کامپوننتی برای تبدیل فایل WORD به JPG دارم،میخوام مستقیم بتونم یک فایل رو به JPG تبدیل کنم و نمیخوام از نرم افزار های Print to jpg یا مشابه استفاده کنم
اگه دوستان راهی میدوونن لطفا راهنمایی کنند

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

ببین این به کارت میاد؟

https://www.universal-document-conve...PDFToJPEG.html

----------

